# What do you miss from your Teenage years



## Sassycakes (Apr 25, 2020)

*I was just listening to old music songs from my past. It brought back such wonderful memories. Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights. The Saturday night dance was in an all Boy High School run by the Priests. They would check the length of the girls skirts before going in,and we weren't allowed to do the Twist. So a group of boys would block the view of the ones doing the twist so the Priest couldn't see them. I remember a boy that liked you would pull you behind the bleachers to steal a kiss. I loved the dances and I wish today the kids could experience all the fun we had. What do you miss ?*


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh!  We would all pile in the car, (I had a 40 Ford coupe),  BLAST the top tunes from the Hit Parade (KOMA Oklahoma City with Wolfman Jack) as loud as possible, DRAG Main street,singing and Yahooing!  The boys would be in another car doing the same thing!  The boys would always have beer and we would all get together and PARTY!  I went with two guys, both the ABSOLUTE BEST LOOKING GUYS IN TOWN! One was Irish and could KISS like noone else! They would fight over me!  I had more fun than ANYONE I KNOW!  Wish I could time travel.  I'd be back there in a flash!  It makes me smile, just to think about it!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

Friends and some other people.
More important, though-  the absence of (word used at the time) prejudice.  I never knew anyone who disliked, refused to associate with, etc., anyone over differences in race, ethnicity, religion.  
Normally I'd consider myself lucky-  but I wasn't prepared for what I've encountered/experienced in recent years.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss being so carefree. 
All my friends and  I had to think about was what we were going to do on the weekends.
We spent endless hours on the phone and at each others houses.
Meals were ready and waiting. All my family were still here.
I guess the biggest thing I probably worried about was an occasional pimple and what I would wear to school the next day.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)

Getting together with friends after school and dancing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh dancing every weekend for sure... We'd go to the Disco as the dance halls were called in the 70's... and dance to the music of  Elton John,  Bowie, Hawkwind, Chris  montez, Little Eva.. Gary Glitter, 
Sweet,  Slade,  Suzi Quatro, Dr Hook,  Barry Blue,  and hundreds more ...and always get the best looking guy asking me for the slow dance at the end of the night... ( and we didn't even drink alcohol or take any type of drugs )..well most of us didn't ...

I miss being able to wear those types of fashions at that  age... mini  dresses, hot pants, and then  the next season Maxi dresses and coats, and high platform boots...

I miss the innocence of the 70's...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2020)

Being comfortable around others. 
Back then I wasn’t as paranoid or self conscious. 

The group of friends I hung out with were awesome. We had parties, went dancing, went to concerts, camping, tobogganing , skiing, went carol singing door to door at Christmas. Since it was such a large group of people with everyone pitching in their ideas, there was always something exciting to do. 

The thing is, I know longer wish to do these types of things with a huge group of friends since now I have a lifelong partner who means the world to me but that freedom that Ruth talks about , I miss.

Also the close knit friendships I had individuality with some. They will really special relationships.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

The close-knit friendships and relationships I established with so many (not that I was an extrovert, just got along with many, many people), the get-togethers (wasn't a partier, but sure enjoyed the private and quaint get-togethers us close friends had), and the refreshing newness of life at every turn, and no pressure to be anything other than yourself.

There were a lot of firsts that for me in my teen years, exciting times for sure, but certainly nothing compared to the excitement that awaited me once grad was all said and done. It was at that time that real life truly began for me.

Would I go back and revisit my teen years if I could? Not a chance, however, given the opportunity to revisit my childhood days, absolutely! In a heartbeat!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2020)

This may sound strange, but here goes anyway... I miss the growing up part...Felt i grew up far too fast for my years...Seemed i went from being a kid, to preteen, to a teen, to young adult in a matter of which seemed like then in a matter of days. When i see teens now, they seem to be in a world of rollercoasters, i miss and remember much simpler times as a teen.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2020)

*Being thin...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 25, 2020)

*Thinking back I remember hanging out with the kids in the neighborhood every day and night. I realized I was always the leader of the pack ,It wasn't because I was bossy it was just because they all liked the ideas I would come up with. Oh I miss those days.*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2020)

MickaC said:


> This may sound strange, but here goes anyway... I miss the growing up part...Felt i grew up far too fast for my years...Seemed i went from being a kid, to preteen, to a teen, to young adult in a matter of which seemed like then in a matter of days. When i see teens now, they seem to be in a world of rollercoasters, i miss and remember much simpler times as a teen.


I sometimes wish I could say the same thing but I’m still waiting to become an adult , mentally that is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

MickaC said:


> This may sound strange, but here goes anyway... I miss the growing up part...Felt i grew up far too fast for my years...Seemed i went from being a kid, to preteen, to a teen, to young adult in a matter of which seemed like then in a matter of days. When i see teens now, they seem to be in a world of rollercoasters, i miss and remember much simpler times as a teen.


I can totally relate to the growing up too fast part. I often feel I was robbed of my youth, even a portion of my late childhood years, because I matured so early, so fast. I was always ahead of my counterparts by a long-shot in the maturity field (size too), and between elementary school and high-school, I can't remember much in-between, account of.

My baby brother grew up really fast, too, he was already a young man in grade 7, and by high-school, was a full-man, shaving, big, tall... to the point of neighbours commenting on how fast he grew, how big he was, and how he turned into a man overnight. Like me, my baby brother shares much of how I feel about growing up fast.

It's really sobering for me whenever I think about it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I sometimes wish I could say the same thing but I’m still waiting to become an adult , mentally that is.


OMG, Keesha! I read your post, didn't AT ALL recognize it was you until I reviewed the topic again! 

Your avatar change threw for a loop!


----------



## Lee (Apr 25, 2020)

Working as a carhop at the HiHo....music blaring, the cute little uniform, one guy in particular who always had a song for me, and most importantly....the tips


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2020)

Friendships and being slim.  ahhhhh……...


----------



## Lashann (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss watching Dick Clark and American Bandstand on TV every day after school.  Here's a link to a 1957 clip showing them dancing to The Stroll. Hope it works!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Lashann said:


> I miss watching Dick Clark and American Bandstand on TV every day after school.  Here's a link to a 1957 clip showing them dancing to The Stroll. Hope it works!


Part of my daily afternoon too .... oh,   Kenny Rossi and Arlene Sullivan, my favorites


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 25, 2020)

My waist.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2020)

Tinkering on my old cars and getting them ready for cruise night. Radio blaring and cruising up and down North and South Broad streets. Hair combed back, shirt collar up and just plain looking good. Just like the movie America Grafetti.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 25, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Being thin...*



Yes!  And good health.   Very much miss water skiing and the other hours upon hours spent with friends at the beach at the nearby reservoir in warm months ..which are most of the months here!  In the winter the COE lowered the lake water volume and we'd go mudding in jeeps and ATVs.   

I also really miss baseball players.  And running onto the field to hug the sweaty boyfriend after the football win as well as the canoodling at the bonfire party post-game.  

My teen years were very much like Kid Rock's All Summer Long ...but I was ahead of him by a few years.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Every Friday and Saturday night, our group would gather at my girlfriend's house to dance. Everyone brought records to contribute to the evening. She had an older brother and sister whose friends also dropped in, so, it got pretty crowded.

Some Sundays, our group of girls would get together to do each other's hair and makeup. Some of it was a bit overdone, and I remember walking to the bus-stop, removing hair pins and flattening down my hair, as well as wiping off eye make-up.

I recall walking with the girls and guys, down to the burger place for a 19 cent burger. Those were the days!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Every Friday and Saturday night, our group would gather at my girlfriend's house to dance. Everyone brought records to contribute to the evening. She had an older brother and sister whose friends also dropped in, so, it got pretty crowded.
> 
> Some Sundays, our group of girls would get together to do each other's hair and makeup. Some of it was a bit overdone, and I remember walking to the bus-stop, removing hair pins and flattening down my hair, as well as wiping off eye make-up.
> 
> I recall walking with the girls and guys, down to the burger place for a 19 cent burger. Those were the days!


Take me away Calgon!  

Don't know if you remember that commercial or not, Pinky, but your post took me back in such a soothing way.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Take me away Calgon!
> 
> Don't know if you remember that commercial or not, Pinky, but your post took me back in such a soothing way.


I do remember that commercial .. glad it had a soothing effect


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

When my daughter comes over (not recently, of course) - she always wants to do my nails for me, and checks out my hair. It reminds me of my teen years. She's also a great helper when we go clothes shopping together. I call her my "stylist".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> When my daughter comes over (not recently, of course) - she always wants to do my nails for me, and checks out my hair. It reminds me of my teen years. She's also a great helper when we go clothes shopping together. I call her my "stylist".


My words to your daughter would be, at-a girl! You take care of mom.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> When my daughter comes over (not recently, of course) - she always wants to do my nails for me, and checks out my hair. It reminds me of my teen years. She's also a great helper when we go clothes shopping together. I call her my "stylist".


This is so sweet. She’s looking after mom.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 25, 2020)

youth


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2020)

This is a great topic....Down memory lane we go. .


----------



## peppermint (Apr 25, 2020)

Before I met my husband, my cousin who lived across the street from my family were always together....When we went to High School
and graduated, our homes were being sold to a College...So Mom and Dad bought another home.....And so did my Aunt and Uncle found
a new home....
My cousin still kept in touch with me....She was in my wedding and I was in her wedding...Now she lives up North and I live down South...
We still keep in touch..
When we were younger, the first thing we did coming home from school was to watch American Bandstand....
Then Boyfriend's started....haha.....I met my boyfriend in High School and my cousin's boyfriend lived in another town....
But we still stayed close....We loved going to Main Street....We would walk from the High School and stop for soda's...
with other friends....We never went riding with guy's we didn't know....But stayed with our friend's....
I loved my childhood....(In High School there would be parties)….We were then in the last grade of High School....My cousin had her
Dad's car to use....But we never told our parents we were going to a party....Jeez in those day's (FORGET ABOUT IT)...So we would lie
to our parents and tell them we were going to the movies....After High School we never saw those kids again....I went to work and
cousin was a Hair Dresser....Then the marriages came along....The last time we saw anyone we went to High School with, we were married
and the class had a dance in a hall...That was the last time we saw most of the people...We do get some news that many have passed
away...Very Sad!!!!  I still speak with my cousin by phone....I just had last night a friend that I was in her wedding called me out of the blue.
She lives in Florida....It was great hearing from her....♥


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 25, 2020)

From a young male's perspective - Fast cars and faster women.


----------



## gennie (Apr 25, 2020)

The real chocolate soda from the drugstore soda fountain.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

gennie said:


> The real chocolate soda from the drugstore soda fountain.


We had cherry cokes!


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Apr 25, 2020)

Cherry Coke then tasted SO much better. Our local drugstore, privately owned by a local of course, had a nice soda counter. We'd come from playing baseball and we'd all have a coke, cherry coke, or "malted."


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 25, 2020)

What do I miss from my teenage years?  Crushes/puppy love - that overwhelming feeling of ...


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2020)

Some of my memories from my short teen years......one boyfriend tried to give me driving lessons, this kind of stuff was always on the back roads, since i wasn't driving age, was a standard, considered a real hot vehicle for those days, i don't think i did very well, because there was only the one lesson, think he was protecting his car.....smart move on his part.


----------



## Duster (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss having all of that ENERGY!
Imagine watching a whole movie without nodding off.


----------



## drifter (Apr 25, 2020)

I don’t miss anything from my teenage years. Nata.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh! We would all pile in the car, (I had a 40 Ford coupe)


OK, now I hate you

Love the '40 Ford coupe
….no, take that back.... lusted after it

Built many a model (AMT/Revell)
Dreamed many a dream



Never rode in one


Sad now


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> What do you miss ?


Friday/Saturday nights
Getting with the guys
Doing anything/everything/anyone

And after?

Getting outa jail


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> OK, now I hate you
> 
> Love the '40 Ford coupe
> ….no, take that back.... lusted after it
> ...


You can't hate me Gary O', You love me.  Yes, You do because I love rugged,rough real men  with white beards who can fight grizzlies and wield a sword with the Vikings, and have mischievous Irish eyes! You know that! You wanted my car and I always wanted a 57 Chevy!  Never got it though! We can't always get what we want!  Tell me you don't hate me! (Would it help if I told you it kept breaking down?)


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss high school band.

I played trumpet (not very well.)

I was in marching band, symphonic band, brass choir, jazz band and pep band.  It was my social outlet and introduced me to such a wide variety of music and composers.

My first couple of years in high school, the pep band would march through the halls playing before class started on Fridays during football season.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Tell me you don't hate me! (Would it help if I told you it kept breaking down?)


...it helps


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 26, 2020)

*What do you miss from your Teenage years?

Pimples*


----------



## toffee (Apr 26, 2020)

so many things -- buying latest gear to wear ' going out record buying 'lying to my parents  where I was going lol
fun with my girlfriends -flirting with boys ...and how I miss the juke boxes in coffee shops ……......……..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2020)

*What do you miss from your Teenage years

.




*


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 26, 2020)

walking barefoot up to 7-Eleven for a Slurpee


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 26, 2020)

Sports. Baseball, football, basketball and the girls who came to watch. I was pretty good .


----------



## oldman (Apr 26, 2020)

I enjoyed reading all the comments.

I miss just about everything. I had a great life back then and still do. I would like to do it all over again and sometimes I do. Memories are a great thing. It’s the one thing that no person can take from you. Maybe a disease can, but no person.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 26, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Some of my memories from my short teen years......one boyfriend tried to give me driving lessons, this kind of stuff was always on the back roads, since i wasn't driving age, was a standard, considered a real hot vehicle for those days, i don't think i did very well, because there was only the one lesson, think he was protecting his car.....smart move on his part.


Yes especially if it was stick shift.  Thump, thump, thump, grind into second gear.  Been there.  Done that.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems like everyone I knew in high school, both guys and girls,   all knew how to drive a stick shift.  We grew up in the country.
I wouldn't want to drive one today though.   But it seemed a natural thing back then.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *What do you miss from your Teenage years
> View attachment 101098
> .
> 
> ...


Yeh, baby.

Watch plaid!!!

And "London Fog" jackets.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Whatever happened to Madras and Paisley?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Whatever happened to Madras and Paisley?


And gingham!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

We need to bring more colour and prints back to clothing .. especially for men. That's what I loved about 60's fashion.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We need to bring more colour and prints back to clothing .. especially for men. That's what I loved about 60's fashion.


Mens fashion. Watch the golfers.  They are always up on the fashions.

Royal and Awesome plaid shorts and slacks. Plenty of color.  

https://www.amazon.ca/s?me=A3JCGR9A...&utm_medium=pop-up&utm_source=US-geo-location


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not sure how to explain this. I became a teenager, when JFK was elected (1960). Before, the President was Ike. He was old, lived on a farm, and painted. He was bald, and was always having heart attacks. Mame was as fashionable, and exotic as my grandmother. It was hard picturing them in bed together, without someone shouting, "Clear!!". Then came JFK and Jackie. They were  young, alive, and lived in a "compound" on the shore. On TV, there was Dick Van Dyke. He was  kind of TVs version of JFK, with his Laura. It was  the switch from old , and worn out, to young and alive. It was those 3 years from 1960. The era of vitality-promise- and hope.


----------

